# kayak emergency breathing tube for practice rolling



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Cool! That way I can kayak the whole river upside down, and there is no need to even try to roll up again. I don't think the paddle will work so well when upside down, but maybe flippers on the hands would do! It will be a whole new way of reading water too. Boofing may be a bit painful though...... And maybe I should disinfect the booties a bit more because right now I don't want anything to do with the air comming into contact with them! :shock:


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

You know, that is actually a really good idea. I'm sure we've all taught people that were a little freaked out and rushed their roll - this'll let them take their time and get it right.

I'm with Jennifer on the booty stench though, but I guess it would give more motivation to learn to roll and ditch the air hose!


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

Rapid Air sells a tube with a valve on one end call "Quick Air"

http://www.rapidproducts.com/quickair/index.php


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

We have the Quick Air in the shop, Golden River Sports-come and check it out.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

IMO the QuickAir is far more valuable for a potential pin situation than looking for air while you are exposed to rocks underwater. Not a few pin victims could have been saved if their paddling partners had one of these. 

...and please, let's distinguish between booty and bootie.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

I love the people who try to clean up the grammar on this site. Boy, you have your work cut out for you. 

Yes, the rapid air tube down your skirt is not very useful on the river, but it is useful for rolling practice, which was the original question. 

I also agree that the tube could be useful in pin situations. But, I'm not sure. I'm interested in comments from people who have been in pin situations. You think your buddy can get you a tube fast enough?


----------



## psychcowboy (Jun 12, 2006)

*kayak tube (KEBT)*

in response to the rapid air device, i have always used my tube down the skirt allowing hands free operation, rather than the 'holding it above the water' photo of the rapid air use.

often before i enter a hole or stretch where i anticipate a flip, i put the mouthpiece in my mouth so it is there if/when i go down, perhaps giving a slight edge of confidence to get the roll.

i was on a rescue at a broach situation. i tossed the boater my KEBT. the other rescuers did not think it would be usefull so they told him to discard it, which he did. when his boat shifted during the rescue his head went under maybe only 6 inches for a couple of minutes. i think the tube might have saved him if he still had it.


----------



## 3lee (Apr 11, 2006)

*psych, explain how you set up the quick air please?*

I have a double tunnel drytop. How do you have the quick air set-up with your drytop, pfd, and spray skirt?


----------



## psychcowboy (Jun 12, 2006)

*reply to dry top question*

i don't know what a double tunnel dry top is. moving from my skin to the outside i have: swim trunks and short sleeve wet suit top, KEBT, spray skirt, spray jacket, PFD; so KEBT goes under spray skirt and pfd and mouthpiece is flopping around near my mouth. my spray skirt goes over my wetsuit and under my pfd.

hope that helps.


----------

